# Forenbersicht > Verletzungen & Health (NEU) >  >  Kindersurfen?

## paparudi

Hi zusammen, 
gibt's Regeln, ab wann man Kinder den Belastungen des Windsurfens aussetzen kann?
Gre: paparudi

----------


## Hack Bulette

Hallo paparudi,

ich glaub eine Belastung sollte es nie werden dann luft was falsch. Wir haben auch so einen Surf begeisterten Zwerg in der Bekanntschaft und es wird langsam. Mit 4-5 Jahren fand er die Surfer auf wem Wasser toll und wollte auch, so haben wir erstmal die Luftmatratze gegen ein Surfbrett ohne segel zum Baden getauscht. Siehe da irgend wann stand er auf dem Brett und kam auf die Idee das das nen klasse Sprungturm ist und Wellen reiten im liegen sitzen und stehen Spa macht. (schn Wetter Ostsee Wellen)
Mit 6 haben wir dann zum ersten mal nen Segel (1,5- 2qm) dazu genommen und da hatt er dann ganz schn zu zotteln dran so 8- 10 mal Shortstart allein dann is er fertig frs erste. Also mit nen bissel hilfe werdens auch 20 Versuche danach is er durch. So er dann spter noch mal will probieren wirs nochmal. Zu dem is das Kidy Malbuch vom VWDS (oder so) klasse so kommen Luv und Lee, Buck und Heck ins Gesprch. Und das Knoten machen nach Anleitung is ne tolle Sache, ich kann nich so viele wie er!  Mit 7 (letzten Sommer) war er dann schon 200m mehrmals hin und zurck (ohne Halse und Wende immer Shortstart) unterwegs. Und hat schon mal sein Rigg paralell zu mir alleine aufgebaut. 

So kommt es nun auf die Kraft und die Ausdauer des Zwergs an, mal schaun wies weiter geht! Und wenn er nich will auch OK  er soll die treibende Kraft bleiben. 

PS. Er meint die Kiter bescheien, die knnen gar nich so Hoch springen. Die lassen sich ja nur vom Drachen ziehen.  :Happy: 

Gru Andreas

----------


## Hack Bulette

Nachtrag,

Schwimmabzeichen und Schwimmstufen sollten vorhanden sein und als Voraussetzung gemacht werden. 

Gru Andreas

----------


## paparudi

Hi,
Vorweg: schief luft da nix - die Kids gehen nur aufs Wasser, wenn sie wollen.

Ist schon nett, sie zu beobachten. Mein groer ist jetzt 8 und sitzt am liebsten paddelnd auf meinem 160l Board. Bei ihm mache ich mir auch keine Gedanken mehr. Wenn er ein Kinderrigg will, soll er eins haben. Aber die mittlere ist 6 und wollte im letzten Sommer am liebsten schon mit Segel aufs Wasser. Das Schwimmen war aber noch nicht sicher. Daran hat sie im Winter in der Schwimmhalle gearbeitet und ist nun stolze Besitzerin eines Seepferdchens. 
Dann wird wohl im nchsten Sommer ein Kinderrigg im Uferbereich dran sein. Meine Befrchtung ist nun, dass die Knochen der Kleinen noch nicht genug ausgebildet sind, um z.B. das Segel aus dem Wasser zu hieven.
Das Malbuch ist ein netter Tipp - ist ja bald Ostern.

Grle und viel Spa mit den Kleinen!

----------

